# Automator et scanner



## AM07 (23 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, pour scanner un document, je suis obligé de passer par préférences systèmes, puis imprimantes, puis ouvrir le scanner une fois l'imprimante sélectionnée (il s'agit d'une multifonction HP laserjet M1132MFP).
Est-il possible d'utiliser Automator pour simplifier l'ouverture de la fenêtre du scanner ?

Merci pour votre aide
AM


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Novembre 2013)

Je fais comme toi pour scanner et s'il y'a une solution, je suis preneur.


----------



## AM07 (24 Novembre 2013)

J'ai trouvé une façon un peu plus simple de faire:
ouvrir préférences puis imprimantes, choisir l'imprimante
une fois cette fenêtre ouverte, tu fais glisser l'icône de l'imprimante dans le dock.
En cliquant dans le dock sur cet alias, on ouvre directement la fenêtre de l'imprimante avec l'icône du scanner en bas à droite de cette fenêtre.
C'est encore un peu compliqué, mais ça va un peu plus vite.

Si quelqu'un a une astuce avec Automator, je serai content de savoir
AM


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Novembre 2013)

Je vais essayer.


----------

